# I cant find altezzas for my 1999 sentra SE...



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Where can I find some?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> *I cant find altezzas for my 1999 sentra SE... *


Darn!  



martpro11 said:


> *Where can I find some? *


Hopefully nowhere! ACK!


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Why hopefully no where?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Anyway*

He is saying this because MANY people do not like Altezza style lights. Regardless of what others think you will probably have better luck if you search in the cosmetic mod. section.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorry for being a noob but what is the cosmetic mod section?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

*hookin' a brotha up*

http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=117

It's under the "General" section on the main page


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Look on Eaby they have enough for everyone....


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm sure most of the major performance parts distributors carry altezzas. Check out speedandstyle , matrixracing , r-speed , speedpeople , apc , or nopi .


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

ebay would probably be ur best bet man. but in my opinion ,if u see 50 pair , that would mean that quite a few people were not happy wiht them. and they are known to fogg up and take in water . just something to think about before u spend 80-130 bucks


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

What do you mean if I see 50 pair?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> What do you mean if I see 50 pair?


He means to be skeptical if you find a pair of new Altezzas for $50. Remember you get what you pay for, the average Altezza for most cars are ~$150 so I would be concerned about the quality of a $50 pair. 

And yes, Altezzas are known to leak water into them (especially APCs) soon you will have a nice little aquarium in your tails. Also, some of the Altezzas I have seen (especially on Hondas) have really crappy colored lens and your lights end up being pink instead of red.

Word of advice....make sure you know what you are buying.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

my altezza lights were good... they did get mist at first and then I put the silicone to them and never had a problem again...

at night the tails looked really good because all you saw were the two red circles ...... 

But if you want them and like them then get them...
remember it is what ever makes you happy & not everyone else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

I have some I'll sell for $100 shipped. I paid $210 + shipping off ebay back in may. had them on for about a month. drivers side fills with water when I washed it so I took them off. this could be fixed by drilling holes in the bottom as a drain.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I want to get some....I got no money though, so I'll trade a set of stainless steel brake lines for them.  MSRP about $150


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

andre said:


> *I want to get some....I got no money though, so I'll trade a set of stainless steel brake lines for them.  MSRP about $150 *


deal!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

We'll see....


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> *What do you mean if I see 50 pair? *


Hey.. just to let ya know.. they may say 95-98.. ignore that crap... something about halfway thru they changed the tailights.. which is Bull becasue theyre the same.. the guy i talked to must have mistaken the 200sx for the sentra.. anwyas. these are for 95-99 

and number 2.. drilling holes for drainage.. ummmm... no.......
acid rain.. or rain in general.. will deteriorate the "Crome" as they call it.. it eats the paint.. so it turns to a dull grey and then black.. you dont want to just drill holes.. what you need to do .. is as soon as you get NEW altezza's NOT used.. take them appart by sticking them in the oven on low 250 or lower.. for about 5 minutes.. checking periodically.. and laying them on a sheet of foil to keep the lights from melting to anything and form a bend or warp in the plastic from the oven .. it sucks it happends. . then lightley and NOT forcfully removing the plastic from the backing of the light.. NOT breaking the plastic cover like i did not being patient.. and then reaplying silicone to seal it.. 

its a pain in the ass.. but if you want altezzas that bad.. this is what you have to do from making it a ricer.. 

altezzas are ricey looking i know.. but i like them.. expesially. if i plan on doin what im gonna do soon with them.. im gonna match the paint from the car.. and paint mine to make them sorta look like the skyline lights.. with just the red circles showing..


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Altezzas suck! They belong on Altezzas---and thats it---hence the name!.... whoever wants to put those queer things on their car ought to be placed in a burlap sack and beaten with reeds!!.....


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh im sorry let me be Politically Correct.. Euro Tails.. hey are you from pensylvania? around pitsburgh? letme know.. Travis


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

from lancaster county.... seriously, why would NE one want to put altezza/euros on their car?....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

i didnt mean to bash your skyline light idea it actually sounds pretty cool, im just saying that tails look 'ricey' to me..... and yuck! guess its just my opinion... to each their own.... didnt mean to fly off the proverbial handle....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *Euro Tails..*


Nooooo! Dammit, they're not Euro!

Euro tails are European. How many European cars do you see with 'tezzas?

_These_ are Euro tails:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

im sorry.. im wrong.. im glad you showed me i was wrong.. so.. to correct me.. what would you call them? Travis


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

I could call them...gay taillights, aftermarket tails, ricer lights, waste of good money, homing beacon for cops, clear circle thingys on the back....


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

uhhhhuh... so anyways.. welcome to the nissan forums website.. i believe the trash talkers web site can be found somewhere if you use your search engine.. 

i wish i had fusy dice like you. wow..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *im sorry.. im wrong.. im glad you showed me i was wrong.. so.. to correct me.. what would you call them? Travis *


You had it right the first time - they're 'Tezzas  .

Sorry to get on your case, but as one of the world's biggest fans of European cars, I just can't live with such sacrelige as calling them Euro...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

hey! those dice are from Las Vegas, thats the only reason I got them. and if you read up, earlier in this topic you'll notice that I bought alteeza's and I like the way they looked. but it was still a waste of money, and a homing beacon for cops. and at the time they weren't that gay, but now you *just gotta have'em or you ain't cool*


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i got them..never pulled over.. except the one morning i was halof asleep driving and doin 57 in a 40.. and even then the chick cop let me off.. knock on wood.. she can knock on mine anytime.. but.. the only reason i got mine.. was because i didnt like the stock red accross the whole back end.. so i wanted to paint my reflector peice.. and then.. decided that the "NEW LIGHTS" would look cool with it this way.. well.. yeah your right.. now everybody has them.. i see them on rusted cars.. uuuuuuuuugggg....so now.. i need to come up with some cool new idea.. and i have one.. but im not really gonna tell anyone.. because then they will all do it.. lol.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh.. and your right.. this company of the "TAIL LIGHTS" was a waist of money.. if the manufacturers would have taken more time to tests these lights.. we wouldnt have literally FOG LIGHTS.. thats what ill call these things.. not altezzas not euro lights, not aftermarket lights.. but ill call these FOG LIGHTS.. i dont know where they came up with the name fog lights anyways.. the fog lights we know of arnt fogged.. they help see short distances around the perimiter of the car.. and a close wide range.. and in snow and fog.. these lights just kill my visibility at night anyways.. so i call those driving lights.. the aftermarket world needs to get their shit together lol. No hard feelings guys.. lets keep it cool and real and NISSAN DRIVEN! Travis


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altezza's are very easy to find.... a set on just about every damn honda you see....


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

myoung said:


> *Altezza's are very easy to find.... a set on just about every damn honda you see.... *


 And down here around Dallas ya see them on alot of domestic pick ups too . So sad.


----------

